
Links in body of YC application - khawajajaffer
Can we put links in the body of our YC application to take the reader to more details&#x2F;examples regarding the point being mentioned?
======
gus_massa
You should send the question to info@ycombinator.com .

~~~
khawajajaffer
ok noted. will do.

